# what do you need to run a frag tank?



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello!
I hastily bought a Cebu light around Christmas time, and I've decided not to use it for my display tank. I did want to sell it but I don't think it's in high demand here.

SO I think I may do a frag tank..

What are the essentials to run a frag tank?
- frag rack? made out of what? How big?
- frag plugs? 
- Do I need a skimmer? And the whole nine yards with plumbing etc?

What type of tank is best for a frag tank? Shallow? How big?

Thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jiinx said:


> Hello!
> I hastily bought a Cebu light around Christmas time, and I've decided not to use it for my display tank. I did want to sell it but I don't think it's in high demand here.
> 
> SO I think I may do a frag tank..
> ...


all the above, but before you get frags for sale it will take a few years to grow your corals or spent hundreds $$$ on colonies now and get frags immediately

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

OR .... You want to serve as a QT tank for frags obtained. Even with a dip you cannot be sure to avoid all pests/diseases.

That's what I do now.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*frag tank*

First and formost whatbis the purpose of the tank.. ie grow out
to sell... or to use as a qt tank...

Once u decide that u can worry about size equip and what corals u want or need ..

As for growing out frags some are easy growers some are slow
again depends on what u want to acheive...

Cheers


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi 
I'm probably going to buy some full size colonies and just grow them out slowly and to eventually sell  

I'm not sure on the size, but if you know anyone selling a frag tank set up, please let me know!


----------

